# Dear Barber Products - Beard Oil



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

So I've been using this for the last few months and like it my first ever experience with a beard oil and found the difference is night & day. My question is my bottle is nearly empty and after recommendations for a new beard oil to try? 
All the best
Stevie


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I use apothecary 87 (the original is nicest IMHO) and I am happy with it.

I have experimented with all sorts of difference scents and base oils too to try to find a blend I like.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll take a look thanks


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Cheaper to buy through ebay/amazon than directly from the site as they charge you a lot for postage.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I use a wax instead of oil. Currently using Mr Bear Family Beard Balm which is the best I've used so far...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Make all my own waxes, very easy and cheap to do as all the stuff in beard wax is the same as car wax


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

So is beard balm nicer to get on with then oil ? I suppose they both have their pros and cons never considered it before now


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Steve,

We have a small range of beard oils on our site now but have loads coming in stock over the next 2 weeks, Check out The Good Day Organics beard oil here http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/beard-care/
Its Organic and Vegan friendly to.

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

GNshaving said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have a small range of beard oils on our site now but have loads coming in stock over the next 2 weeks, Check out The Good Day Organics beard oil here http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/beard-care/
> Its Organic and Vegan friendly to.
> ...


Where did you disappear to? Haha

Wouldn't mind some new oils, know how to blend them but quite like trying new ones


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Where did you disappear to? Haha
> 
> Wouldn't mind some new oils, know how to blend them but quite like trying new ones


Haha, long story mate! But we have just put a new post up pretty much explaining, good to be back :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks mate do you have a email newsletter I used to follow you on Facebook but no longer have it any more ?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

steview said:


> Thanks mate do you have a email newsletter I used to follow you on Facebook but no longer have it any more ?


Awesome thanks mate! We sure do, you can email us at [email protected] and we can add you, or tell us your email and we can add it.

We have Dapper Duke products coming in, The Beardy Beard Company and maybe a few more :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Just found the subscription on the site thanks you oh like the sound of dapper dukes any idea on arrival dates mate ?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

At the moment we have a problem with that so are having to do it manually mate.

Fingers crossed Tuesday or Wednesday mate


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Perfect mate it's. [email protected] buddy 


So it's my first beard I've actually managed to keep pathetic at the moment put it will get there lol would like a brush too as I'm using the wife's tangle teezer at the moment lol would love a leather bag to put it all in yo got me all excited now lol


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome mate just added you 

We will be having combs leather wash bags the lot!

Thanks very much mate


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome I'll keep a eye on the site mid week


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheers mate! Il let you know soon as it's in, we ordered it last week but they have been away and only got back this weekend so I would imagine it will be sent out to us Monday


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Perfect your a star


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I am going to have to put another order on by the looks of it.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

empsburna said:


> I am going to have to put another order on by the looks of it.


Awesome! Don't forget code DW10


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a quick on lads, Dapper Duke is still not hear but should be this week fingers crossed. BUT we have just took delivery of this awesome lot from The Beardy Beard Co. Have a look 

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/beard-care/the-beardy-beard-co/

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Loads of new stock now in for beard care! Dapper Duke landed this morning and is now on the website, so feel free to head over and take a look 
http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/beard-care/


----------

